# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  We acquired a previously un-circulated 1923 Loar F-5 today. Very

## NewsFetcher

A new mandolin family related entry has been added to the Carter Vintage Guitars Facebook Page.

We acquired a previously un-circulated 1923 Loar F-5 today. Very Nice Indeed!

More...



This NewsFetcher widget follows the Carter Vintage Guitars Facebook page scanning for new mandolin related content

Visit: Carter Vintage Guitars web site

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Wow... grabbed the photo from their Facebook page. Click to enlarge. More to come on this. Has been bouncing around for a week or so under the radar/behind the scenes. It's an interesting story. I'll let the individual responsible have the fun of filling in any questions--if he wishes.

----------


## William Smith

Very awesome indeed, maybe we can hear the story of how this one was found? I'm excited in learning about her! Let us know someone please.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Wow. Can't wait to hear the story.

----------


## mandomedic

"The Story" has always been my journey on the path of a repairman over the years. Looking forward to this one.

----------


## Wupeide

Beautiful looking instrument - I'd love to hear it!

----------

